# Schatz Royal Mariner 8 Bell Ships Clock



## andyclient

Hi all

I have recently aquired a Schatz royal mariner 8 bell ships clock , but unfortunately the escapement platform is missing , does anyone know where i can obtain one , my clock repair guy has drawn a blank so far

cheers

Andy


----------



## Roger

I have owned one of these or many years and it has been 100%

This PDF to download might be useful:-

pmclocks.com/Acrobat/Factory%20Service%20Parts.pdf

Some parts are availble from here:-

http://pmclocks.com

Hope you get it sorted.

Roger


----------



## andyclient

Roger said:


> I have owned one of these or many years and it has been 100%
> 
> This PDF to download might be useful:-
> 
> pmclocks.com/Acrobat/Factory%20Service%20Parts.pdf
> 
> Some parts are availble from here:-
> 
> http://pmclocks.com
> 
> Hope you get it sorted.
> 
> Roger


Thanks for that , looks promising I will have to get the clock back . get the movement calibre and contact them

thanks

Andy


----------



## andyclient

Looks like i have been able to source a platform from the US so hopefully this beauty will be up and running again soon !!

Watch this space , fingers crossed !


----------



## sam.

Congrats Andy that's a beauty,

good luck with the repair


----------



## andyclient

sam. said:


> Congrats Andy that's a beauty,
> 
> good luck with the repair


Thanks Sam

Part turned up on Saturday from the states , now fitted (my first real clock repair)

and it is now up and running once again and keeping good time (so far)

The bell is ringing but needs setting (i'm an hour out at the mo) !

Every thing is good , To say i'm chuffed is an understatement !!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## andyclient

Had a friend turn a mahogany base for me , and its now taking pride of place in the hallway ringing away and keeping good time

cheers

Andy

apologies for the poor photo doesn't really do the old girl justice !


----------



## Roger the Dodger

That looks superb, Andy...well done! :good:


----------



## watchnutz

Very nice Andy and congrats on the repair. Love those old ships clocks. I have an old Seth Thomas one from when they had US movements. Mine has an exterior bell.


----------



## andyclient

Thanks for the comments guys, I do like ships clocks , have another 2 one with an Empire movement and a Bravington with a Buren movement but this one is by far my favourite.

cheers

Andy


----------



## mplusg

andyclient said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Andy that's a beauty,
> 
> good luck with the repair
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sam
> 
> Part turned up on Saturday from the states , now fitted (my first real clock repair)
> 
> and it is now up and running once again and keeping good time (so far)
> 
> The bell is ringing but needs setting (i'm an hour out at the mo) !
> 
> Every thing is good , To say i'm chuffed is an understatement !!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy
Click to expand...

Hi Andy

I'm from Spain and new to this forum. I have the same problem as you, I need a new escapement for a schatz royal mariner. My clock is identical to yours. I would appreciate very much if you can tell me where did you get your escapement. Many thanks.

Miguel


----------



## andyclient

mplusg said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Andy that's a beauty,
> 
> good luck with the repair
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sam
> 
> Part turned up on Saturday from the states , now fitted (my first real clock repair)
> 
> and it is now up and running once again and keeping good time (so far)
> 
> The bell is ringing but needs setting (i'm an hour out at the mo) !
> 
> Every thing is good , To say i'm chuffed is an understatement !!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Andy
> 
> I'm from Spain and new to this forum. I have the same problem as you, I need a new escapement for a schatz royal mariner. My clock is identical to yours. I would appreciate very much if you can tell me where did you get your escapement. Many thanks.
> 
> Miguel
Click to expand...

Hi Miguel

Mine didn't have an escapement platform at all , so if yours at least has the escapement can you get it repaired maybe ?

It took me ages to find mine as there was nothing available new , so i did a search on Ebay for Schatz Mariner spares and found someone who had a dial for sale , I then asked him if he happened to have the escapement also , which fortunatly he did but unfortunately it wasn't cheap .

Sorry i can't be any more help

good luck

Andy


----------



## Shangas

Hi Andy,

Nice clock! When you say it's an eight bells clock, do you mean that when it chimes...every half-hour, I assume...it does so like a ship's bell? So something like seven bells would be:

Ding-ding...ding-ding...ding-ding...ding.


----------



## andyclient

Shangas said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Nice clock! When you say it's an eight bells clock, do you mean that when it chimes...every half-hour, I assume...it does so like a ship's bell? So something like seven bells would be:
> 
> Ding-ding...ding-ding...ding-ding...ding.


Thats right it strikes every half hour so eight bells = 4hrs which signifies the end of a four hour shift , seamen did 4hrs on four off , I assume the bells rung so they could keep an eye on where they were going and not on the clock ?

Eight bells sound at 12 4 8 . So 12.30 would be 1 bell 1.30 2 bells 2 o clock 3 bells etc etc


----------



## andyclient

andyclient said:


> Shangas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andy,
> 
> Nice clock! When you say it's an eight bells clock, do you mean that when it chimes...every half-hour, I assume...it does so like a ship's bell? So something like seven bells would be:
> 
> Ding-ding...ding-ding...ding-ding...ding.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats right it strikes every half hour so eight bells = 4hrs which signifies the end of a four hour shift , seamen did 4hrs on four off , I assume the bells rung so they could keep an eye on where they were going and not on the clock ?
> 
> Eight bells sound at 12 4 8 . So 12.30 would be 1 bell 1.30 2 bells 2 o clock 3 bells etc etc
Click to expand...

just realised i got that wrong lol 12.30 1 bell 1 o clock 2 bells 1.30 3 bells etc


----------

